# Learning Multi Axis Woodturning



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello everyone, I have gotten a lot of questions in the past 6 months on how I turn my multi axis hollow forms and have had a lot of fun talking with and helping other woodturners learn this new skill. So to make it easier for everyone I recently shot a video on how I make them. If you have ever been curious as to how they are made or if your looking for something new to challenge you on the lathe please have a look at this video.

www.craftsy.com/ext/MichaelRoper4691F


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Why not tell us up front going to cost $50 bucks to take a class. That short video with no sound did not interest me in the least. You have some outstanding projects listed in you project's page. Not sure going to learn more than already know about multi-axis turning from you.

http://www.craftsy.com/class/multi-axis-woodturning-creating-a-vessel/4691?_ct=sbqii-sqjuweho-qbb&_ctp=4691,1


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

The good stuff in life isn't free.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Michael, might agree with you if your promo video had sound, your moving your lips but not a peep coming out. Promo hard to follow and failed to inspire me. Before posting went to your web site and had a look at your sharpening video nice but short on content.

Not trying to get into a PP contest here guess that ship has sailed. Honestly just be up front when selling something. Do really hope folks here buy your course & video and post their results.

Good luck with it!


----------

